# Need Driver for DYNEX DX-E101 PCI...



## Dusty_2007 (Sep 2, 2007)

Am trying to reformat a computer..and have gotten stuck on the driver for the ethernet adapter...

it gives a error message that the ethernet controller is not found or the driver is not installed...AND we can not get the driver to install...and then it says there is a LAN error...


it is a compaq presario 7596 and we are installing XP pro version....

is there a driver that is compatiable or a site to download a driver...the dynex site has a driver but we can't get it to install...

thank you very much..have a major headache from searching all blessed day!!


----------



## Dusty_2007 (Sep 2, 2007)

oops i found out why i can't get it to work...it isn't compatiable...wish someone had told me..lol but at least i know now..


----------

